# Whistler BC Closing Due to Covid



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Whistler Blackcomb is closed until April 19th. Whistler was scheduled to close on the 14th IIRC, so there will be no reopening of that. Blackcomb was going to be open until May 24, but I wonder if they'll have any winter staff left by that point.

The village is still "open", but there are new restrictions on restaurants and pubs, i.e. no indoor service. Period. So between the dearth of outdoor seating and all the tourists hitting the road early with the closure, I think it's gonna be a ghost town.

Travel advisory is only an advisory, BTW. But if you're heading up to Whistler, it's not for the riding or the night life. More like going to hunker in your bunker.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yet to see any evidence from that cockhead bonny that the cases in bc are primarily spread from people going to restaurants and that closing restaurants has seen a drop in cases without a rise in other cases such as gatherings in peoples homes... Seems like that industry is just an easy target to appear to be doing something.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry this had to happen. 

Thoughts and prayers to my northern neighbors, as we have not been able to cross borders for some time now.

Have not been able to visit family & friends in BC, where I consider as part of my locality here in Western WA. This winter has been so strange not being able to go to Whistler either.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Mike256 said:


> Yet to see any evidence from that cockhead bonny that the cases in bc are primarily spread from people going to restaurants and that closing restaurants has seen a drop in cases without a rise in other cases such as gatherings in peoples homes... Seems like that industry is just an easy target to appear to be doing something.


It appears there are charlatans everywhere nowadays...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Luckily Trump is now available to run the show up there and get your shit in order.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rip whistler. Sucks its over but had an awesome season. 

Too all the keyboard warrior haters and know it alls, FU. You should have gone up when you had the chance. 

My rant isn't directed at this forum. I dont have social media so can't tell everybody on their to FU, so I'll do it here.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Shit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Whistler has announced this morning that they'll stay closed until May 21, then go straight into MTB season.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Strange that they targeted Whistler only - the other BC hills remain open.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

kalev said:


> Strange that they targeted Whistler only - the other BC hills remain open.


Revelstoke is closed today due to staffing shortages, they were set to close on April 5th so unsure if they'll actually reopen at all now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kalev said:


> Strange that they targeted Whistler only - the other BC hills remain open.


This is a decision by Vail. They didn't see the point in reopening Blackcomb, I think. They're keeping it shut down until they can switch over to biking. Honestly, the snow is melting fast enough in Whistler this year that it's probably for the best. I could pull out my bike right now and probably hit most of the valley trails with no problem.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Donutz said:


> This is a decision by Vail. They didn't see the point in reopening Blackcomb, I think. They're keeping it shut down until they can switch over to biking. Honestly, the snow is melting fast enough in Whistler this year that it's probably for the best. I could pull out my bike right now and probably hit most of the valley trails with no problem.


you ride around whistler i take it? When abouts is lord of the squirrels and other whistler trails rideable?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Donutz said:


> This is a decision by Vail. They didn't see the point in reopening Blackcomb, I think. They're keeping it shut down until they can switch over to biking. Honestly, the snow is melting fast enough in Whistler this year that it's probably for the best. I could pull out my bike right now and probably hit most of the valley trails with no problem.


Makes sense 



Phedder said:


> Revelstoke is closed today due to staffing shortages, they were set to close on April 5th so unsure if they'll actually reopen at all now.


Saw that - the announcement seemed pretty vague. Hopefully there's a few more days left

Interestingly enough, Big White is still open and they've had maybe the worst Covid situation with staff etc. 

Large party held at packed restaurant causes concern

Nearly 40 per cent of COVID-19 cases in now 'contained'


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Big White is now shutting down early, April 5.

Just read the email. Apparently they have been flooded with accommodation and online ticket enquires from Vancouver/lower mainland, and now have to shut it down as a result. I guess in order to prevent travelling and such.

The restaurant party probably didn’t help much as well.

Luckily I was able to ride all this week, but tomorrow will be my last day, pretty good season all things considered.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh, and Revy is down for the season too.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Help...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mike256 said:


> you ride around whistler i take it? When abouts is lord of the squirrels and other whistler trails rideable?


Dunno about LOTS--that one goes way up the hill. But the stuff at or close to valley level is already rideable.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

jstar said:


> Big White is now shutting down early, April 5.
> 
> Just read the email. Apparently they have been flooded with accommodation and online ticket enquires from Vancouver/lower mainland, and now have to shut it down as a result. I guess in order to prevent travelling and such.
> 
> ...


Haha yup - spoke too soon! Looks like it was a pretty good season (all things considered).


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Dunno about LOTS--that one goes way up the hill. But the stuff at or close to valley level is already rideable.


I might browse some mtb forums to see if anyone has mentioned it. I want to check it out before the summer crowds. You guys around there are so damn lucky with those trails. Must be hard to know which season to be excited for.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

It's a shame it has had to close, especially with all the good work the mountain has been doing.

I know "apre" is a big part of holidays but I think a better approach would have been to close all the bars and leave the mountain open. Then people could still enjoy the mountain but then would spend the rest of the day at home/apartment rather than the bars where it sounds like most of the cases are coming from.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

GWoman said:


> It's a shame it has had to close, especially with all the good work the mountain has been doing.
> 
> I know "apre" is a big part of holidays but I think a better approach would have been to close all the bars and leave the mountain open. Then people could still enjoy the mountain but then would spend the rest of the day at home/apartment rather than the bars where it sounds like most of the cases are coming from.


With a place like whistler, especially owning many of the bars/restaurants, it would make a large amount of its profit from the eating drinking and shopping. That late in the season they also have that season pass cash in hand as well. With all that factored in it likely wouldn’t make economical sense to run the mountain at the costs it would take to keep it open when they aren’t getting the profits from the other business. Add to that decreased traffic due to people knowing they cant party, no international travel, and decreased travel within Canada with lockdowns. Obviously as a customer your plan would be better for us, but they are a corporation so the only goal is profit and they would have worked it out to the dollar.


----------

